# Apple Watch



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone thinking of getting one?

Link here

It's an interesting concept, I'll probably get one as a gadget to try out. If it was just something else for FB to send notification to I would have given it a miss.

I've worn the same automatic mechanical watch for the last 8 years and still love it.....we'll see if a smart watch will still be used after the novelty period has worn off. I've been looking at high end mechanical watches over the last few months...but going to hold off for the moment.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

When I heard about it, I didn't think much of it. Just another gadget that probably serves very little purpose to me.....................but, it does look pretty bloody cool I must admit. 

They've done a good job of making it look nice and not just like a gadget on your arm. 

Not sure I see a need for it but then again I guess you could say that of a lot of Apple products haha.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Not for me , 

A watch should be mechanical something that has been made with precision and skill and 100's of moving parts


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> Not for me ,
> 
> A watch should be mechanical something that has been made with precision and skill and 100's of moving parts


I have always agreed with you, the only watches I wear are mechanical watches.....and they're beautiful, a purely a mechanical device that tracks time with 99.99+% accuracy and does not need any intervention or addition of energy (almost).

But I'm intrigued enough to give one of these a try.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Would but it don't look great compared to a decent looking mechanical watch.

I can see it selling loads though, and the future is deffo something wearable, be it a watch or smart fabric based.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Pretty good effort I thought :thumb: But I'm not sure about the 'rose gold' version...that's a bit cheesy, not to mention a hefty price increase no doubt!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> Not for me ,
> 
> A watch should be mechanical something that has been made with precision and skill and 100's of moving parts


Sounds like you like your watches. This might be worth a read.

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/hodinkee-apple-watch-review


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Now I know the world has gone crazy.... I remember reading that the sale of watches has been dropping because a phone tells the time so you don't need a watch.

Now we have a watch, that most people now don't need, that only works in partner with a phone ?

Quote:-
"The biggest concern those in the mainstream press have with the actual functionality of the Apple Watch is that it must be tethered to an iPhone. Does that mean, if you were to go for a jog, that the iPhone has to come with? During yesterday's hands-on session we asked that directly to Apple PR, and they didn't have an answer at that moment."


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

stuartr said:


> Now I know the world has gone crazy.... I remember reading that the sale of watches has been dropping because a phone tells the time so you don't need a watch.
> 
> Now we have a watch, that most people now don't need, that only works in partner with a phone ?
> 
> ...


You may be right on low end watches, but I think the market for high(er) end watches has never been stronger. They're selling jewellery, not something to tell you the time....and increasing bought as an investment.

We're 30years down the road from 'the quartz watch will kill the swiss watch business' as they're 50 times cheaper and 100 times more accurate.

But it has never happened, and never will. They're two very different products bought for very different reasons. All IMHO anyway.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Bero is absolutely right. High end watches are simply exotic jewellery that also happen to tell the time.

I have a £50 Casio G-Shock that is far more accurate than any of my mechanical watches.

The overriding issue with all of the smart watches released to date is battery life; photo-realistic high-res colour screens just eat through the tiny battery and that's before you start using heartbeat sensors, Bluetooth, GPS.

I think the Apple watch with its retina display will struggle to make one full day on charge, unless the screen is forever blanking out, so you will need to keep tapping the screen or button to wake it to view the time or it will need to dim to a simple monochrome display to conserve battery, I guess.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Wouldn't entertain the apple watch. Most expensive watch i've got is a Tag heuer, which i bought about 11 yrs ago. I wear it from time to time but it Just sits in the draw usually. Omega are pretty cool though. As above, i like G-Shock, which i s'pose i kinda collect considering i've got about 17 of them ha.


----------



## AudiBuc (Sep 8, 2014)

I love my gadgets, but that's a bit far even for me!!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Great piece of kit, but too expensive for me. I don't wear watches, and would have bought one as a gadget but I wouldn't pay over £100 for a watch. This one looks likely to be £350 at launch, and the need to charge it every day if the obvious staying point for development.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I love gadgets and apple but I think that's crazy. Another item trying to tie us to technology, some things aren't needed. 

Chances are you've got a smart phone which does what's needed. It for me is simply something people will buy to say they have one.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope... they have been dabbled with before and the tech is not compact enough yet just a gimmick and an expensive one at that.

This day and age when a good deal of people are moving away from adornment and actually not wearing anything on fingers and wrists.


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

'Quote' I think the Apple watch with its retina display will struggle to make one full day on charge, unless the screen is forever blanking out, so you will need to keep tapping the screen or button to wake it to view the time or it will need to dim to a simple monochrome display to conserve battery, I guess.

Will prob do a day,apple are pretty good at making things usable(even if you don't need it! &#55357;&#56833 ....raise to see,gotta love technology! Don't like it,don't buy it..pretty simple really


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

With so many claiming what a great bit of kit it is I am still unsure what problem it solves. 
Or is it technology for technologies sake
It appears to be a case of the emperors new clothes


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Not for me as others have said I'd rather stick to my G-Shock watches and the Edifice that I rotate between

Like the fact that my tough solar G-Shocks never need a charge


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

IanG said:


> Not for me as others have said I'd rather stick to my G-Shock watches and the Edifice that I rotate between
> 
> Like the fact that my tough solar G-Shocks never need a charge


Ian which one do you have ? I've got a mechanical and this
baby http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0039YOIH0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Solar, auto time update and tough as old boots. Can't beat em


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Got mine already


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Bero said:


> I have always agreed with you, the only watches I wear are mechanical watches.....and they're beautiful, a purely a mechanical device that tracks time with* 99.99+%* accuracy and does not need any intervention or addition of energy (almost).
> 
> But I'm intrigued enough to give one of these a try.


Crikey.... what watch have you got lol All my watches dont hold the time that accurately......


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

stuartr said:


> Ian which one do you have ? I've got a mechanical and this
> baby http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0039YOIH0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Solar, auto time update and tough as old boots. Can't beat em


I've got a GW-6900 with Tough Solar, Wave Ceptor auto-time and AWG-101 which has similar features then too biggies which are the GA101-1AER and the GA110C-7A which is a bit different as it's white but I tend to only wear that on Holiday

And my daily driver is an Edifice EF-539


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

I wear a citizen eco-drive doodah fella that gets the time by radio from the atomic clock somewhere, that'll do me. This seems like a solution to an unstated problem. And, as ever, being apple, a victory of style over substance. Am sure the apple fan bois will fall over themselves for it though.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

IanG said:


> I've got a GW-6900 with Tough Solar, Wave Ceptor auto-time and AWG-101 which has similar features then too biggies which are the GA101-1AER and the GA110C-7A which is a bit different as it's white but I tend to only wear that on Holiday
> 
> And my daily driver is an Edifice EF-539


My utility watch and my Sunday Best. I love the retro looks of the DW5600E as it brings back so many happy memories of when I had an original DW5600 years back which sadly got lost somewhere along the way. It is also quite shallow by G-Shock standards, so it goes under shirt cuffs easily.


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

Like the phones, the smart watches will be out of date in three years time. I need a watch than can take abuse, is 100% accurate without playing with it and never dies. Nothing ticks the boxes like a G Shock, my main one being an mtg-1000.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Marcos999 said:


> Like the phones, the smart watches will be out of date in three years time. I need a watch than can take abuse, is 100% accurate without playing with it and never dies. Nothing ticks the boxes like a G Shock, my main one being an mtg-1000.


Yes.

G-Shocks really are incredible value for money when you consider the strength, accuracy and time between services / battery maintenance.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> My utility watch and my Sunday Best. I love the retro looks of the DW5600E as it brings back so many happy memories of when I had an original DW5600 years back which sadly got lost somewhere along the way. It is also quite shallow by G-Shock standards, so it goes under shirt cuffs easily.


Pah! Your Sunday best is three and a half seconds slow.


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> Yes.
> 
> G-Shocks really are incredible value for money when you consider the strength, accuracy and time between services / battery maintenance.


Even better with the radio controlled solar ones!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Dixondmn said:


> Pah! Your Sunday best is three and a half seconds slow.


It hadn't been adjusted in quite some time ... LOL

Actually its pretty good, about 1 second a day usually.

I am a realist tho - Its nowhere near as accurate as the cheapest of the cheap quartz watch would be and radio adjusted watches make all the COSC stuff a bit irrelevant anyway.

The Rolex is just a very beautifully made bit of jewellery which is lovely to look at on the wrist and also happens to tells the time reasonably accurately.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Spooky here's my two


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bero said:


> I have always agreed with you, the only watches I wear are mechanical watches.....and they're beautiful, a purely a mechanical device that tracks time with 99.99+% accuracy and does not need any intervention or addition of energy (almost).
> 
> But I'm intrigued enough to give one of these a try.


Mechanical watches are still two orders of magnitude accuracy behind a decent quartz watch though. It's simply impossible for them to come close. 100ppm is about the best you'll get from a chronograph yet they use more energy than an LCD watch.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

SteveyG said:


> Mechanical watches are still two orders of magnitude accuracy behind a decent quartz watch though. It's simply impossible for them to come close. 100ppm is about the best you'll get from a chronograph yet they use more energy than an LCD watch.


Yes. I think the "99.9%" accuracy was a bit of wishful thinking.

The Swiss COSC certification for high quality mechanical chronometers is within -4 or +6 seconds per day. For high quality quartz movements, it is + or - 0.07 seconds per day !

Even a cheap quartz analogue movement will comfortable achieve + or - 15 seconds per month. When you get into more expensive temperature compensating quartz movements, the accuracy can be within 10 seconds per year.

If you want to see the watch worlds best kept secret and a look at ultra high precision quartz and mechanical watches, take a look at Seiko corporations ultra high quality "Grand Seiko" brand, with prices from £2000 upwards ....

Some watch aficionados argue these are the finest watches made of the finest materials - full stop. They are blighted by the "Seiko" brand name though which is not publically synonymous with high end timepieces.

http://www.grand-seiko.com/manufacture/9f-quartz.html


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bero said:


> I have always agreed with you, the only watches I wear are mechanical watches.....and they're beautiful, a purely a mechanical device that tracks *time with 99.99+% accuracy* and does not need any intervention or addition of energy (almost).
> 
> But I'm intrigued enough to give one of these a try.





PaulN said:


> Crikey.... what watch have you got lol All my watches dont hold the time that accurately......





GleemSpray said:


> Yes. I think the "99.9%" accuracy was a bit of wishful thinking.
> 
> The Swiss COSC certification for high quality mechanical chronometers is within -4 or +6 seconds per day. For high quality quartz movements, it is + or - 0.07 seconds per day !


Well correct me if i'm wrong.....but do the maths!

60(seconds a minute) x 60 (minutes per hr) x 24 (hrs a day) = 86400 seconds per day

So a watch that's 99.99% accurate can be out by +/-8.5 seconds a day.

Now my 8year old mechanical watch is out by approximately 4-5 seconds a day (last time i checked which was some time ago).....so it's really 99.995% accurate :thumb:

They're remarkable feats of craftsmanship, and considering the general abuse of day to day life and range of activities and angles it sits at phenomenal accuracy is achieved.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Errrrrr, yes..., exactly... , that what I was trying to say. (cough ), I was agreeing with you.....


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I think rolex claim +6/-4 sec a day (or the reverse) (they are not the most accurate
mechanical either)
Cheapo quartz will knock it out of the park...


----------

